# West Coast Haunters Convention!



## WCHC (Dec 18, 2009)

Well it's time for me to become an active member here on the Halloween forum!

I am thrilled to be able to bring to the west coast the first gathering for haunters since haunted X passed on a few years back.

I know if you have been to our site HOME you have seen I have mde several updates to the site as far as tours, the makeup competition and more. But there is one thing really lacking and that is the annoucementof our workshops!

Since this event is being hosted by a state school, we are bound by rules set forth by the State of Oregon, I can say that contracts were sent out and more will go out, I can say that the speakers and workshops we are bringing in are top notch, not fooling around here I have a reputation to up hold.

Friday night we are going to get a tour of Milburn's Haunted Manor and Forest and dinner all for $12.00! We are going to have at least one bus going up, I hoep to fill that one and get more! tickets for the bus ride are $6.00. So for $18.00 you get a great night of haunting fun with like minded people! A tour of The Manor and full on hsunt in the Forest and a great BBQ chciken Dinner!!!

Saturady night I am going to do my best to have the Nightmare Factory up and running for a beind the sences tour of the all new Factory! Plus a famliy freindly social that evening!

SUnda I am hoping to do a Garage sale! I need feed back, would you be interested!

So spread the word haunt fans. This is year one and I am doing all I can to make it great for you!

Ed Roberts
Event manger


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking forward to this already!!


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Milburn's Haunted Manor looks amazing! I wish I was on that side of the Atlantic to take the tour. Good luck with the your activities.


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

Signed up and suitcase nearly packed. Anyone else ready. Maybe meet up for coffee\tea\etc. before opening one of those days?


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

I am hoping to be there on Saturday. Looking forward to meeting other members.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

At least 2 of us from the Southern California group will be there.


----------

